# [BootCamp] Problème de son - Windows 8



## Axial90 (20 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'adresse à vous aujourd'hui, car je sèche...

Je possède un iMac (mi 2011) 27", j'ai installer windows 8 via BootCamp, en modifiant info.pslist pour installer via USB et non DVD car mon lecteur ne fonctionne plus. Tout s'installer ok, j'installer les drivers fourni par Bootcamp, et je me rends compte que j'ai pas de son.

Sur windows j'ai réinstaller des pilotes Realteks, rien n'y fait. Je penses avoir un conflit entre l'HDMI, les hauts parleurs intégré de l'iMac, car quand je fais dans les paramètres de son, j'ai Amd HDMI output ( Amd Hight Definition Audio device) non connecté...

On ne peux pas allez sur le bios de windows 8 en bootcamp, j'ai essayer d'installer le pilote manuellement,... rien n'y fait...

En espérant une réponse positive, je vous souhaite une agréable journée


----------

